# The Man Cold



## Gordon Nore (May 26, 2009)

This is what I have. My wife didn't know how serious it was until she saw this clip...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 26, 2009)

Oh that is funny! :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like a fatal condition to me. :lfao:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 26, 2009)

Was that Nick Frost? 

From Shaun of the Dead fame?

http://www.kinomaniak.pl/osoby/2nick_frost/photo.jpg

Oh wow after reading the comments on Youtube it is him cool!!!


----------



## Whitebelt (May 26, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Was that Nick Frost?
> 
> From Shaun of the Dead fame?
> 
> ...



Yeah! I was surprised by that too. It must be from some old television series I hadn't heard of.

My freind's mum interviewed him recently and i tried to convince him to get her to ask Nick to sign a Cornetto (fans of Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz will get it)


----------

